# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevistas: Conociendo a...

## Coloclom

* 			Conociendo a... 		*

  					es una oportunidad de ir conociendonos más unos a  otros, periódicamente iré entrevistando usuarios y aquellos que deseen  ser entrevistados pueden enviarme un mp.

Espero que esta iniciativa sea del agrado de todos. Aquellos que quieran  formular más preguntas, en el hilo de cada entrevista podrán ir  formulandolas, y así podrá, paralelamente, ir el entrevistado  respondiéndolas.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## imdumas

Mola, doy mi apollo!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

En que quedo esto :Confused:  habría que ir sacando le el polvo y reflotarlo..

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Yo me apunto a ello, me parece una iniciativa interesante.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

algún moderador que de el visto nuevo? Coloclom donde estas?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Vamos si querés seguir con ello no hay el menor problema  :Smile1:

----------


## elmanu

Yo cobro a 40 euros las entrevistas,,,pero si son online hago precio...a 39,92

Fuera coña, a mí la idea me parece buena  :Wink1:

----------

